# just got contacted by safeguard properties, should i join? southeast Pennsylvania



## Guest (Jun 11, 2012)

just got contacted by SQ to join the REO dept. should I join?
Also, I havent done dry winterizing, can anyone help me learn the process?

Thank you very much everyone


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

You can get quite a bit of information from old threads here, just use the search engine or you can google the terms in your free time. Safeguard will be glad to teach you winterizations for about $100 per job.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2012)

*thank u GTX63*

thank you GTX63 for ur reponse. 
are you currently working for SQ as vendor? if yes may i contact you?
thanks a million.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

We terminated our status with them as a regular approved vendor sometime ago. We still do work for them on a case by case basis. I have no problems sharing our experiences with them on this forum, however, if you like you can pm me anytime.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2012)

*thank u GTX63*

Thank u again for responding back. 
all the comments that I have read on this forum and other ones regarding sq has been bad, with respect to paying on time, not paying and arguing the bid submission, and going back to the property for missed stuff. all this are expenses, for example the initial grass cut is $52 and recur is $28, there is hardly profit margin, and if I have to go again for whatever(???) then I am loosing $. How can a vendor become a profitable with sq? This is just one example. I guest other vendors found a way to make it with small margin.
And I started this business early 2012, it is only me, and part-timers as I need it. I don't know how vendors are having a profit and paying their workers and sustaining positive profit. I don't know what I'm missing???
Thank u
and
looking forward to your response


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2012)

*thank u GTX63*

ohhh, what does "pm" stand for?
thanks


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2012)

There is a reason you were contacted. I personally know of NO PROFITABLE Companies that work with Safeguard. If the previous contractor found Safeguard a profitable venture you wouldn't have gotten a call. Enough Said?


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2012)

helpmeplz said:


> Thank u again for responding back.
> all the comments that I have read on this forum and other ones regarding sq has been bad, with respect to paying on time, not paying and arguing the bid submission, and going back to the property for missed stuff. all this are expenses, for example the initial grass cut is $52 and recur is $28, there is hardly profit margin, and if I have to go again for whatever(???) then I am loosing $. How can a vendor become a profitable with sq? This is just one example. I guest other vendors found a way to make it with small margin.
> And I started this business early 2012, it is only me, and part-timers as I need it. I don't know how vendors are having a profit and paying their workers and sustaining positive profit. I don't know what I'm missing???
> Thank u
> ...


You are not missing anything, it would not be profitable to work with them at those rates.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2012)

private message=pm


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2012)

helpmeplz said:


> just got contacted by SQ to join the REO dept. should I join?


If you fancy being exploited and running a business that loses money, yes, by all means sign up with these pukes.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2012)

I was also contacted by and was going to try themout. I didn`t make it past there three choice insurance company. Sorry but I have my own insurance and have had it for year. them not wanting to use my insurance just threw up the red flags


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2012)

I honestly have no idea how Safeguard is so large. They treat their vendors like crap, their photo requests are more about finding a way to decline a service than to actually prove work was done, they pay nothing that allows for serious LEGAL work to be performed, 28 a reccuring is a joke, and did I mention they treat their vendors like crap?

But clearly there are many of us willing to be slapped around, or they would not have such a huge footprint.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2012)

warranpiece said:


> I honestly have no idea how Safeguard is so large. They treat their vendors like crap, their photo requests are more about finding a way to decline a service than to actually prove work was done, they pay nothing that allows for serious LEGAL work to be performed, 28 a reccuring is a joke, and did I mention they treat their vendors like crap?
> 
> But clearly there are many of us willing to be slapped around, or they would not have such a huge footprint.


never got far enough with to talk about pricing. I would laugh at them on $28 reccuring. I can sit at home and go boke and don`t have to work at it!!!


----------



## APlusPPGroup (Apr 14, 2012)

warranpiece said:


> I honestly have no idea how Safeguard is so large.
> 
> But clearly there are many of us willing to be slapped around, or they would not have such a huge footprint.


They are large because of how they use and abuse the vendors to get the work completed, discard them without paying them, then bring in new unsuspecting victims.............. lather, rinse, repeat.

If you think it won't happen to you, go for it.

Linda


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

I guess I'm just hard headed. If I weren't I might tell SG to take a hike too. But, we did over 300K with them last year. I had to ask for some of my money, argue about some, and did a little work for free (because of not reporting conditions). 

I can't say I have warm fuzzies for SG, in fact I sometimes feel they are an adversary rather than a business partner. But, I've learned quite a lot over the past 5 years with them. 

I've learned to be a very good inspector of properties. You better be, otherwise you'll be doing repairs for free. 

Excellent book keeper, you have to be, otherwise you may not get paid. :no:

Gotten better at setting goals and schedules and adhering to them. Otherwise, the work orders will be taken away from you and you'll be charged back for the rush fee they pay the other contractor. 

I've learned how to get the most for every nickle I spend. Because at the prices they offer, you have to pinch pennies until you wring sweat out of them. :blink:

SG is very unforgiving. If you screw up, or they can make it look like you screwed up, they'll nail your hide to the barn door. But, if you are diligent, honest, and believe in giving a dollars work for a dollars pay (well actually $.95 pay), then you can make it with Safeguard. I would advise all rookies to steer clear. If you don't have a mentor or experience in this field of work. SG is not the best firm to cut your teeth on.


----------



## APlusPPGroup (Apr 14, 2012)

BamaPPC said:


> I guess I'm just hard headed. If I weren't I might tell SG to take a hike too. But, we did over 300K with them last year. I had to ask for some of my money, argue about some, and did a little work for free (because of not reporting conditions).
> 
> I can't say I have warm fuzzies for SG, in fact I sometimes feel they are an adversary rather than a business partner. But, I've learned quite a lot over the past 5 years with them.
> 
> ...


Some of my best vendors came to me when from SG. They are a great training program. And they were MY first client back in 2007. I worked with them for about 4 months before moving on to bigger & better companies.

I had no problem having been trained by them and I have no problem bringing new vendors on board that have worked with them. They'll guarantee you get it right......... or suffer the consequences. Their training works in my favor.

Just gotta keep in mind that's ALL they are is a company to train with. 

You may have received over $300k worth of work but what was your actual profit after labor, materials, insurance, taxes, fuel, vehicle maintenance, equipment repairs & replacement, rent, utilities, cost for someone to upload and close files, etc. etc. etc.?

Linda


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2012)

a1propertyclean said:


> Some of my best vendors came to me when from SG. They are a great training program. And they were MY first client back in 2007. I worked with them for about 4 months before moving on to bigger & better companies.
> 
> I had no problem having been trained by them and I have no problem bringing new vendors on board that have worked with them. They'll guarantee you get it right......... or suffer the consequences. Their training works in my favor.
> 
> ...


well said


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

Linda,
They pay HUD - discount(18%-20% for me). Are your vendors getting higher rates than this?



a1propertyclean said:


> Some of my best vendors came to me when from SG. They are a great training program. And they were MY first client back in 2007. I worked with them for about 4 months before moving on to bigger & better companies.
> 
> I had no problem having been trained by them and I have no problem bringing new vendors on board that have worked with them. They'll guarantee you get it right......... or suffer the consequences. Their training works in my favor.
> 
> ...


----------



## Prestigious Property (May 30, 2012)

SG Sucks....This is just me being kind....:whistling


----------

